# [Sammelthread] NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!



## ThugAngel87 (9. September 2010)

Tach 

habe heute erfahren das NFS World nun Kostenlos wird.

Wie seht ihr das ???

Also ich habe es mal angespielt gehabt und fand es nit schlecht, für umsonst 

Geld würde ich dafür auch nicht zahlen.

Quelle : 'Need for Speed: World' wird komplett kostenlos - WinFuture.de


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Geil 
kann man sich schon die Finale Version runterladen?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

der macht da nen Update beim Starten, so wars bei mir


----------



## ghostadmin (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Naja wenns jetzt umsonst ist, dann werd ichs mir doch nochma anschauen.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

das denke ich mir auch 

nur der Levelaufsieg ist immernoch relativ langwierig


----------



## GxGamer (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten.
Bin vor kurzem Level 10 geworden und dann war Ende. Generell empfand ich es als etwas öde, weil es nur wenige Strecken und keine Spielmusik gab (evtl gibt, muss mal gucken). Bevor ich für World bezahle, installier ich lieber wieder Most Wanted und zock das online. Ist ja praktisch dasselbe


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ist ja praktisch dasselbe



Nur mit Kack-Grafik


----------



## Hardwell (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

wird des jetz komplettt kostenlos oder muss man wieder ab einem bestimmten level was bezahlen wenn man weiterzocken will???


----------



## GxGamer (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



fpsJunkie schrieb:


> Nur mit Kack-Grafik



Deshalb praktisch, nicht optisch 
Habs grad mal ausprobiert und ich bekomm tatsächlich wieder EXP..
Würd mich mal interessieren was einem das Starterpack nun noch bringt, bzw wo die Grenzen für Nichtzahler sind.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Die 20€ fürs Starterpack waren die 8000 Boostpunkte die man damit bekommen hat.


----------



## MSPCFreak (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Man das ist ja mal sowas von beschi**en. Ich hab mir einen Nissan 350Z gekauft und dann erfahren kann net tunen wegen lvl. Dann verkauft und VW scirocco gekauft um den zu tunen, geht au net wegen lvl. Jetzt hab ich mein ganzes geld verplemmpert.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

ja diese Pakete für Echt Geld werden wohl abgeschafft und die die es gekauft haben bekommen ne entschädigung.


----------



## nulchking (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Runtergeladen -> gestartet -> Auflösung auf 1920x1080 -> Monitor out of Range ? 
Spiele sonnst alles in 1920x1080, hatte eigentlich gehofft jetzt nen paar Runden rasen zu können


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ich kanns in 1920x1080 spielen .
Ich habe jetzt mal bis Stufe 6 gezockt und mir gefällt es irgendwie nicht so richtig.
Jeder 2. laggt wie sau, es gibt keine 10 Sekunden in denen du nicht von irgendeinem Depp gecrasht wirst (im Rennen) und dieser Schwachsinn mit dem Verkehrsmagnet oder den anderen Addons nerven total.


----------



## Jan565 (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Wo kann man sich dann denn jetzt die Final Kostenlos Downloaden und Zocken?

Edit* Habe es gefunden geladen mich da angemeldet und jetzt sollte es hoffentlich klappen nach dem Update.


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ich finde das Spiel ganz nett; ist echt gut gemacht dafür dass es kostenlos ist. 

MfD, boss3D


----------



## MSPCFreak (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Bei mir Stürtz es ab. Server disconnected. WTF?


----------



## Nomad (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

War das ned von Anfang kostenlos?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Nur bis Level 10.
Weiter ist man nur mit dem Starterpack gekommen.


----------



## Nomad (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ja ist doch immer noch so, oder? 20€ fürs Starterpack...


----------



## ghostadmin (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Wenn du die News gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, nein ab heute ist es nicht mehr so.


----------



## Nomad (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Sry, dass ich eben erst nach Hause gekommen bin, und andere Sachen noch zu tun hatte.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ja dann is ja alles guddi.


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand versucht, das Game mit Gamepad zu zocken, oder geht es nur mit WASD bzw. den Pfeiltasten?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Galford (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



boss3D schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand versucht, das Game mit Gamepad zu zocken, oder geht es nur mit WASD bzw. den Pfeiltasten?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Es funktioniert leider nicht mit jedem Gamepad, aber das XBox360-Pad sollte eigentlich anständig funktionieren. World ist leider immer noch nicht wirklich der Beta-Phase entwachsen (auf der Homepage und beim Starten steht glaube ich sogar noch "Beta").


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



boss3D schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand versucht, das Game mit Gamepad zu zocken, oder geht es nur mit WASD bzw. den Pfeiltasten?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



musste ma mitm XPADDER versuchen, spiele so GTA IV


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Zur Zeit sind eh beide meine Xbox 360 Gamepads auf die Xbox eingestellt und daher nicht für den Laptop frei, aber gut zu wissen, dass es geht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



boss3D schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind eh beide meine Xbox 360 Gamepads auf die Xbox eingestellt und daher nicht für den Laptop frei, aber gut zu wissen, dass es geht.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



also weiß ja nit ob du weißt wie XPADDER geht, aber brauchst aufjeden dies Bild des Controllers.


----------



## steffen0278 (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

wenn ich es mal spiele, dann mit Lenkrad (G25)


----------



## jimmyAK (9. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



Galford schrieb:


> Es funktioniert leider nicht mit jedem Gamepad, aber das XBox360-Pad sollte eigentlich anständig funktionieren. World ist leider immer noch nicht wirklich der Beta-Phase entwachsen (auf der Homepage und beim Starten steht glaube ich sogar noch "Beta").



Jap, im Anmeldescreen zum Beispiel steht noch Beta.


----------



## christian.pitt (10. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> wenn ich es mal spiele, dann mit Lenkrad (G25)



Mit Lenkrad an einem Simulationsrennspiel zu spielen ist ja schön und gut, nur wirst du bei Arcaderennspielen ziemlich alt asusehen mit einem Lenkrad. Da ist es viel besser ein GAmepad bzw. Tastatur und Maus zu nutzen...


----------



## ph1driver (10. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Für umsonst kann man nicht Meckern. Die Stadt ist aus Most Wanted und Carbon zusammengebastelt.


----------



## Bu11et (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Für umsonst kann man nicht Meckern. Die Stadt ist aus Most Wanted und Carbon zusammengebastelt.



Genau das ist mir bei der Beta auch aufgefallen. Wobei gewisse "Sehenswürdigkeiten", Abgkürzungen oder gar ganze Abschnitte nahezu 1 zu 1 aus NFSU2 sind. Bestes Beispiel: die Dinostatue. 

Also ich find auch für ein Gratisgame kann man nicht meckern. Was allerdings ganz schön nervt sind die ständig am laggen sind .


----------



## ph1driver (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Nicht nur das laggen. Am meisten nerven die Spieler, die einen ewig rammen müssen um nach vorne zu kommen.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Nicht nur das laggen. Am meisten nerven die Spieler, die einen ewig rammen müssen um nach vorne zu kommen.



naja wer nich fahren kann, macht so kinderkram halt


----------



## ph1driver (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

ist halt zumen wenn man auf dem ersten oder zweitem platz ist, und dann kommt so ein Hirni und schiebt dich extra in die Mauer.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



ph1driver schrieb:


> ist halt zumen wenn man auf dem ersten oder zweitem platz ist, und dann kommt so ein Hirni und schiebt dich extra in die Mauer.



naja okay, wenn ich vorne bin,halt ichs auch, nur meinte besonderst am start zb, drücken sich das so homo mäßg sich


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Wenn perfekten Start hast,d ann nicht so oft.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

naja nur meine Kiste is immoment nit die beste


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Denkst du meine? Ich hab 50.000 verplemmtert durch kauf/verkauf,d a es damals nur bis Level 10 ging und ich getestet hab, ob ich es tunen kann!


----------



## ThugAngel87 (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

hatte den Nissan Stufe 1 , dann vertickt und den 350Z geholt, aber geht erst ab Level 15 zu Tunen, was niergends stand


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ja so das gleiche bei mir (fast gleich, halt mit andren Autos).


----------



## ThugAngel87 (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

bin grad ma Level 12, abfucker ey


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ich kurz vor LvL 11. Aber irgendwie wird so langsam langweilig. Immer das selbe.

Zur Welt gehen, Karte, Teilnehmen, Fahren, Karte, Teilnehmen ..... Wer fährt dort bitte zum Spaß mit seinen Kumpels rum?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

weiß ja nicht ob du es weißt, aber mache mal Verfolgungsjagten, das bringt mega viel


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Echt? Viele Prestige Punkte? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das fast nix bringt oder hat sich des geändert?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

beispiel eben : 16min Jagt nur über 1,200 credits, aber 2,600blabla Prestige punkte


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

LoL. Wusst ich gar net, danke. Muss ich auch ma ausprobieren.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

nur auf Fahdungslevl 5 is es echt ab und zu schwer den Cops zu entkommen, da viele Rhinos kommer und die ein relativ gut einkesseln wollen


----------



## .Mac (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> nur auf Fahdungslevl 5 is es echt ab und zu schwer den Cops zu entkommen, da viele Rhinos kommer und die ein relativ gut einkesseln wollen



Musst dir eine Route zusammen basteln, dann ist auch Stufe 5 null Problem.
Bzw. das mit den Prestige Punkten und dem Geld steigt immer mit den lvl, hab mit Lvl 18 knapp 2700 Prestige und 3400 $ bei einer 5 Minuten Fahndung.


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ich scheiter immer bei den Verfolgungen wenn ich entkommen will.


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

^^ Verfolgungsjagden sind echt geil zur Abwechslung ...  

Was mich aber wundert:
Ich bin bereits Level 7, aber es kommen einfach keine neuen Rennen?! Ich habe immer noch nur die paar Rennen in der Stadt von Carbon, ein Rennen neben dem Stadium und eines ganz in Norden bei den Carbon-Canyons. Ich habe kein einziges Rennen auf der Karte von Most Wanted ...

Kommen neue Rennen von selbst, oder muss ich da was machen?

_PS: Auf der Karte habe ich "alle Rennen anzeigen" eingestellt, also daran liegt es nicht._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ja mir gehts genauso. Keine neuen Rennen.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

ja die Rennen kommen erst mit dem neuen Levelaufstieg immer. und dann leide rnur 2-3 neue


----------



## Freak2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Kann man bei dem Game nur über Tastatur steuern?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

nein, Hast du keinen XBOX Controller, nehme wie ich , den XPADDER.


----------



## Freak2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

THX, habs runner geladen


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

@ ThugAngel87
Läufts mit Gamepad genau so toll, wie das originale Most Wanted, oder wird die Steuerung nur unwesentlich besser?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

also im gegensatz zur Tastatur, finde ich jedenfalls, ist das Kurven fahren und ausweichen 100x besser


----------



## ph1driver (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Also bin jetzt auch bei Level 12 und habe so langsam keine lust mehr. Das Spiel ist einfach nicht Motivierend genug um bis Level 50 zu fahren.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Also bin jetzt auch bei Level 12 und habe so langsam keine lust mehr. Das Spiel ist einfach nicht Motivierend genug um bis Level 50 zu fahren.



geb dir recht, die Motivations kurze bricht schnell ab.


----------



## ph1driver (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Wenn wenigstens nach 1 bis 2 Rennen ein paar Tribals usw. freigeschaltet werden würden, wäre das schon viel besser. Oder nach jedem Level aufstieg 100 Boost, anstatt das es den "nur" zu kaufen gibt.

offtopic

@ThugAngel87 wie ist denn dein Name in World? Meiner ist Marcel1977


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

ja oder halt mehr rennen, aber das kommt alles jetzt, neue Autos, einstellungen, Rennen, Karten, Tuning, macht EA die nächsten tage/wochen.

Altair87


----------



## Freak2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Wow das spiel ist ja völlig verbuckt. 1 rennen in 45 minuten.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

ja das ist seit gestern, der läd sich tot beidem Rennbeitritt, das meinte ne ?!


----------



## Freak2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Nicht nur beim Rennbeitritt. Ich meine das Spiel das gefällt mir wohl aber ewig diese Ladehemmer...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

inwiefern läd der lange und wo ?


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

habs auch mal heute angetestet, so berauschend find ichs nicht.


----------



## Freak2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Gleich beim Starten. Also da wo du deine  e mail eingibst usw,wenn das Spiel anfängt zu Laden,in der Garage,eben erwähnt die Rennbeitritte bei den Belohnungen nach Verfolgungsjagten und zu guter letzt die Info die einem eingeblendet bekommt


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

das ist krass, lädste vl runter oder so nebenher ?

Kann aber auch gut sein das die an den Servern arbeiten.


----------



## Freak2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Denke ich auch mal.
Wenns das jetzt auf Lau gibt gehe ich mal davon aus das auch mehr leute Zocken wollen.
Hoffen wa mal das beste


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Im Moment sind die Server wirklich lahm, allerdings merke ich es erst im Spiel und nicht schon beim Starten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ph1driver (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Bin gerade wieder freiwillig rausgegangen, geht ja garnicht.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

ich auch, bin grade eben rein und gleich wieder raus. Völlig abartig was da los ist. Es hängt überall.


----------



## Freak2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Sach ich doch


----------



## nulchking (13. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr anmelden, da steht die Server sind momentan ausgelastet -.-


----------



## ph1driver (13. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Das gleiche bei mir. Anscheinend ist jetzt, wo es kostenlos ist der Andrang zu hoch. Da sollte EA wohl mal ein paar mehr Server zu verfügung stellen, sonst wird das nix.


----------



## Bu11et (13. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

"Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



Jefim schrieb:


> "Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"



  Wie bei mir^^
Mal von den lahmen Servern abgesehen, bei einer lahmen Verbindung nützen schnelle Server auch nix, da laggt eh jeder 2. in dem Spiel.


----------



## Jan565 (13. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Seit 2 Stunden kann ich mich nun nicht mehr Einloggen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die nen Update machen oder so. Sonst würde es nicht so lange durchgehend sein. Leider haben die die Server nicht begrenzt und wenn zu viele sind einfach eine Warteliste oder so. Damit man weiß was los ist.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (13. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

warscheinlich abgeraucht den ihre Lidl Server


----------



## Freak2009 (13. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

So,läuft wieder. Alles wunderbar.


----------



## Bu11et (14. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Heute Morgen liefs noch einwandfrei. Mittlerweile wieder das selbe. Muss wohl an der Uhrzeit liegen .

@ ThugAngel87 Nenn doch den Thread in "Sammelthread" um


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

das geht wie ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Also ich hab es mir auch gerade installiert und so ein bisserl probegezockt … es hat ein gewisses Suchtpotential. ^^


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

läuft also wieder ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Ja ich hatte keine Probleme!


----------



## nulchking (14. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Jop besser denn je würde ich sagen keine lags mehr und rennen starten auch sofort wieder


----------



## TheFeenix (14. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*

Für umsonst kann ichs ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Nomad (14. September 2010)

*AW: NFS World nun Kostenlos !!!*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> das geht wie ^^



Deinen ersten Post: Da auf bearbeiten und auf erweitert ... dann kannste auch den Thread umbenennen.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

so richtig ?


----------



## nulchking (14. September 2010)

Evtl. noch das nun Kostenlos weg ^^
So bin grade lvl. 5 geworden doch irgendwie dauert das alles so lange mit den Levels und bis man erstmal vernünftige Vinyls freigeschaltet hat -.-"


----------



## ph1driver (14. September 2010)

Deshalb fehlt dem Spiel ja die langzeitmotivation^^


----------



## Henninges (14. September 2010)

hat einer zufällig das spiel unter win7-64 mit ner gf470 und dem letzten beta 260.63 treiber laufen ? bei mir gibt es nach der anmeldung in der garage heftige bildfehler und danach stürzt das spiel ab...konnte jedoch auch schon ne gute halbe stunde "fahren", dann individualisieren und "back on the road" kackt die möhre wieder ab...zum heulen...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> hat einer zufällig das spiel unter win7-64 mit ner gf470 und dem letzten beta 260.63 treiber laufen ? bei mir gibt es nach der anmeldung in der garage heftige bildfehler und danach stürzt das spiel ab...konnte jedoch auch schon ne gute halbe stunde "fahren", dann individualisieren und "back on the road" kackt die möhre wieder ab...zum heulen...




lieht wohl am Beta


----------



## Henninges (14. September 2010)

verdammt,...dabei harmoniert der 260er so gut mit folding at home...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

haste ma auf die Tepms geachtet ? weil du meinstest würd ne halbe std laufen.


----------



## Henninges (14. September 2010)

daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen...mit der wakü produziert die karte momentan bei 99% auslastung lumpige 42°c...hab es vor dem post ne gute halbe stunde gespielt...danach immer nur noch abstürze...vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich den beta runterschmeissen und nen offiziellen treiber installieren...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen...mit der wakü produziert die karte momentan bei 99% auslastung lumpige 42°c...hab es vor dem post ne gute halbe stunde gespielt...danach immer nur noch abstürze...vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich den beta runterschmeissen und nen offiziellen treiber installieren...



ah okay, dann nehm den "alten" treiber mal wieder.


----------



## Bu11et (14. September 2010)

Sagt ma nur so zwischen durch...  Was habt ihr für nen System+Inetleitung?

Ich selbst:
i7 920
GTX285
6GB DRR3 2000 (@1600) von G.Skill
und ne 20000er Leitung von Unitymedia

Jetzt die eigentliche Frage: wie kommts zur der teilweise so miesen Perfomance? Ich meinso schlecht fahren tu ich nun auch wieder nicht und trotzdem werd ich von den ganzen Laggy-Kindern,die ein auf Verkehrsraudi machen (was einem gewaltig auf die Eier geht und das ganze Gamefeeling kaput macht), überholt .
Liegts an der Kiste?? Hab nen Mazda 3 mit den ersten StreetPacket (Level 7). 
Wie kommts, dass ich ständig überholt werde, obwohl ich übertrieben vernünftig spiele und nicht wie jede Kurve knutsche bzw. jeden zivilen Wagen mitnehme, wie die meisten Deppen die unterwegs sind.


----------



## AchtBit (14. September 2010)

Was für eine Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit braucht denn das Game? Macht für mich keinen Sinn runterzuladen, wenn die benötigte Bandbreite 64kbit übersteigt.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Sagt ma nur so zwischen durch...  Was habt ihr für nen System+Inetleitung?
> 
> Ich selbst:
> i7 920
> ...



also mein sys siehste ja in der sig.

habe ne 1&1 16MBit Leitung.

Nun ja, bei mir öfterst ähnlich, die gammeln von links nach rechts an die Banden aber bleiben vorne, aber ich konnte öfter beobachten das man Zeit abgezogen bekommt, angeblich wegen den ihrem miesen Ping.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Was für eine Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit braucht denn das Game? Macht für mich keinen Sinn runterzuladen, wenn die benötigte Bandbreite 64kbit übersteigt.



ist aus der Original Reame aus dem World ordner.

1.  Systemanforderungen
************************************************************

Minimale Systemanforderungen:

Internetverbindung erforderlich
Betriebssystem - Windows XP (SP3) / Windows Vista (SP2) / Windows 7
Prozessor (XP) – Intel® Pentium® 4(HT) @2.4 GHz
Prozessor (Vista/Windows 7) – Intel® Core™2 Duo @ 1.8GHz
Hauptspeicher (XP) – 1.0 GB RAM
Hauptspeicher (Vista/Windows 7) – 2.0 GB RAM
Festplatte – 2.0 GB
Grafikkarte (XP) – NVIDIA® GeForce® 6800, ATI Radeon™ X1300, oder Intel® GMA 950 (Liste unterstützter Modelle unter "7. Fehlerbehebung")
Grafikkarte (Vista/Windows 7) – NVIDIA® GeForce® 7600, ATI Radeon™ HD 2000 series, Intel® GMA 950 oder höher.
Soundkarte - DirectX 8.1-kompatibel
DirectX - Version 9.0c
Netzwerkverbindung – 128 Kbps Kabel/DSL-Verbindung
Online-Multiplayer - 512 kbps Kabel/DSL-Verbindung; 2-8 Spieler


----------



## AchtBit (14. September 2010)

oh Gott, ein halbes Mbit. Ist schon abgehakt. Ich frag mich bloss, was die da alles mit übertragen. 

anyway, da muss ich passen


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. September 2010)

ich denke, vermutung nur.

das das Spiel so oft hängt weil viele aus dem Ausland sicher ne Modem 56k leitung haben


----------



## AchtBit (14. September 2010)

Wenn die Verbindung optimal genutzt wird und ein seperater leistungsfähiger Fileserver für den DNS arbeitet, reichen die 56k für ein Racegame normal locker. So sehr ich einen Code auf MS gebe, muss ich doch zugeben, dass das GFWL Netz optimal arbeitet. Ich kann z.B. eine volle Jam Session in dirt2, über Stunden unterbrechungsfrei hosten. Mit 64k. Die Lacks kommen da, durch unterschiedlich schnelle PC zustande. Kommt einer ewig mit Laden(das sind echt einige, wo man denkt die ham noch nen 486er) nicht hinterher, dann trennt ihn der DNS und das dauert immer.


----------



## Bu11et (15. September 2010)

Genau das ist der Punkt! Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Leistung jedes PC wird das Feeling total runtergezogen . Und die Gamer mit der guten bis sehr guten Leistung  werden von den Laggynoobs mitruntergezogen. Wobei das allerschlimste ist, dass die meisten auch noch gewinnen, egal mit welchen Mitteln .


----------



## nulchking (15. September 2010)

Glaube das Spiel ist für mich gestorben, da laggt es ohne Ende.
Ich war 4. und in der letzten kurve kommt auf einmal einer von hinten an und laggt so derbe das ich aufeinmal wegfliege und von allen überholt werde


----------



## Freak2009 (15. September 2010)

Das gehört zum Spiel. Dieses rammen,so das man mächtg abfliegt sind die Power ups die man sich verdienen kann.


----------



## GxGamer (15. September 2010)

Ich finde die Community dort sehr interessant.
Während des Rennens wird man an eine Wand gecrasht, so dass man von allen überholt wird und wenn man dann doch noch gewinnt bekommt man lustige Kommentare, man fahre wie eine **** <<war so zensiert 

Also mir machts Spass


----------



## boss3D (15. September 2010)

Mich nerven diese Idioten schon gewaltig, die eh nicht fahren können, aber einen die ganze Zeit sinnlos rammen müssen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GxGamer (16. September 2010)

Umso grösser ist die Freude wenn man sie trotzdem abhängt und sie einen dann beleidigen. Da fühl ich mich irgendwie als guter Fahrer bestätigt


----------



## nulchking (19. September 2010)

Man sollte die Spieler irgendwie anders verteilen, am besten vorher einen kurzen Pingtest machen und die dann danach einsortieren, ist ja wiederlich wie manche laggen


----------



## jimmyAK (19. September 2010)

Immer wenn ich mal spielen möchte, sind die Server zu voll . Da bleib ich lieber bei Trackmania!


----------



## Bu11et (20. September 2010)

jimmyAK schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich mal spielen möchte, sind die Server zu voll . Da bleib ich lieber bei Trackmania!



Hast du schon versucht dich mehrmals hintereinander anzumelden? Bei mir klappts selten beim erten versuch.


----------



## jimmyAK (21. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hast du schon versucht dich mehrmals hintereinander anzumelden? Bei mir klappts selten beim erten versuch.



Werd ich dann mal versuchen. Grad jetzt ging das sogar beim ersten Versuch, nur leider muss das Spiel gepacht werden, und das passiert mit atemberaubend langsamer Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Bu11et (22. September 2010)

jimmyAK schrieb:


> Werd ich dann mal versuchen. Grad jetzt ging das sogar beim ersten Versuch, nur leider muss das Spiel gepacht werden, und das passiert mit atemberaubend langsamer Geschwindigkeit.





Joa habs auch grad gemerkt. 

Hat wer Lust seinen Nick hier preizugeben? Dann könnte man mit etwas Glück zusammen rumdüsen .

Ich heiße im Game BVLLET.


----------



## ph1driver (22. September 2010)

Marcel1977


----------

